# Adverse reaction to local anaesthetic



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Freakin crazy ! What drug did they give you? They should have told you how long to recover, no? Have you never had local anesthesia before? Or was it s
The sedative to which you reacted ?


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Yeah, my regular military dentist outsources procedures like that to the clinic, I went to see him yesterday and he said in his entire career it's never happened to him either.
I've had local (and general) before.

When they put the oxygen/BP reader on my finger, they commented my blood pressure was low and asked if I wasn't anxious.. I said nope, not at all. The current theory is they gave me valium which made my BP drop and I didn't react well enough to the drug that was supposed to wake me up. I will find out later.

They could have told me the recovery time, but they could have told me I'd won 1mil on the lottery.. I was pretty spaced out. 

Just feel absolutely exhausted, my brain feels like mush and I just want to sleep and my head is pounding. I'm trying to eat little and often so I can take paracetamol. 

Just my luck!


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm interested to know. 

I had my wisdom teeth out and I was far from in agony. I took Pecocet the first day and then Tylenol after that. My jaw was stiff for a couple weeks, which wasn't pleasant. Your nausea is probably related to the sedative, it should be improving though. If it presists id give them a call.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I managed to eat a tuna and mayo sandwich earlier, which made me feel ill but I kept it down, so it's improving.

I'll translate as best I can and let you know. I'll be on my way there in an hour or so. 

Just unsure, as from what I can make out I've had similair or the same meds before, what caused it. Very confusing.

Next step is to make an appointment at the hospital to get them out now. 

A doctor friend also has no idea. Hopefully I can piece the puzzle together later!


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

It may not have been the drug, it may have been you. If your blood pressure was low to begin with and they gave you a sedative it may have gone too low. It's not a reaction to the medication, but it's certainly a side effect of some of the stuff I'm sure they gave you to sedate you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

You reacted to something they injected into your mouth or was this an IV sedation they were attempting?
Do you need your wisdom teeth out or is this another case of "they'll cause problems later"? 
It seems routine that they want to remove wisdom teeth on everyone these days. I still have mine though lots of dentists have tried to get them for no good reason I can see.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I had a thingy stuck in my arm and injected that way, and they also injected my mouth when I was out.. woke up with a numb lower jaw and tongue.

Unfortunately they are causing mulitple issues with my mouth, otherwise I would say leave them. Lower left side has a gum flap which regurlarly causes ulcer and abcess issues, and the rest of them coming through are pushing my teeth out of alignment... jaw is too small for all my teeth!


----------



## zookeeper1991 (Sep 11, 2012)

That's awful! Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

How scary!
Though I don't have any suggestions for recovery, I just wanted to say you're in my thoughts and I very much hope you get to feeling better soon <3


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I had a similar experience years ago when I had an injection in my arm to knock me out for dental surgery - they couldn't get me to come round properly and even when they did I was out of it for the rest of the day like I was in some sort of a drugged up daze, I kept crying too but didn't know why
I had an anesthetic not long ago to remove a kidney stone and had no problems at all


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Results are in!

The amnesia and general dopey like state I have been in is normal, as are the headaches, nausea and exhaustion and should be gone by the end of the week.

I had a strong reaction to benzodiazepine. I should have stayed awake and been able to communicate, but instead I was out like a light. The dentist realised this and called the ambulance and the emergency doctor was an anaesthetist. I went as deep as you would if you had a general, and they were prepping to ventilate me as I came round. All neurological tests they did whilst I was under came back clear, I just decided to have a super good nap and not wake up for a while.

I have the drug down as a no go on my medical records now, and my op with general is booked for Nov 18th. I will make my appointment to see the anaesthetist in Oct.

Some pretty scary stuff. Rare to happen to someone in their 20s who is fit and in good health. You can never be too careful! Thankful that the dentist and his team took such good care of me.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Sounds like your probably a "cheap date". I'd be careful with any sedative or any medication that may lower your blood pressure.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

SlideStop, I've always been able to drink well. Until about 12 months ago. Now I have a glass of wine with dinner on a Sunday and fall asleep straight away. Perhaps my body has just changed? Who knows.

I have to deliver the letter to my medical practice this morning, and I'm sure they'll let me know if they want to see me about anything.


----------

